# Help with home audio



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok i am very familar with car audio but no nothing about home audio

is there a site i can go to to read up on things?

Like wat are people using hdmi ports for on receivers?

its little things i dont know about and need a helpful guide to learn upon.

Also i am looking to buying a home theatre system for my living room. I am looking at the denons not sure what i need to buy though i will be using my ps3 computer and lcd tv thru the receiver. Any suggestion on what i need to be getting I would like to try and get a 12 or 15 inch sub with in this budget with at least 300 - 500 rms. Money is not a big issue i can save up for my home audio system i want a good system though really good sq I do not want to spend over $3000


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

www.avsforum.com


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

No offense, but this thread started like WAY WAY WAAAYY too many at CA.com and other sites. You gotta do your own research first, as dvflyer so subtly was telling you with that link.

Also check out diyaudio.com forums


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

why do i want to waste my time searching when i can get a answer now then search from there. If your input has no meaning the keep your mouth shut. I dont have all day to search i want to buy my home audio like in a few days not in a few weeks of searching.



its_bacon12 said:


> No offense, but this thread started like WAY WAY WAAAYY too many at CA.com and other sites. You gotta do your own research first, as dvflyer so subtly was telling you with that link.
> 
> Also check out diyaudio.com forums


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

thx.



dvflyer said:


> www.avsforum.com


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll 2nd the AVS forum. Denon does not have their new receivers out yet, but you will want at least the 1908 if not the 2308. Yamaha has feature packed models from the RX-V663 on up. Pioneer you will need to look at the Elite lineup IMO. Basically, listen to speakers first and decide what you want. Then listen to receivers on those speakers. Many receivers have their own sonic signature. 

Much like here, AVS forum members can't decide on much. However, you will need an AVR that can handle high bandwidth PCM over HDMI for your PS3 in order to take DTS-HD MA, TrueHD, and Uncompressed PCM from Bluray.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I spent quite a bit of time...trying to research the pros and cons of this Orb Audio setup. While it is hard to find a particular speaker setup that no one likes, one can easily find the pros and cons of each kind.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

trunks9_us said:


> why do i want to waste my time searching when i can get a answer now then search from there..


 Because there are hundreds of different receivers, speakers, subs, source components and when you start looking at combinations the options are in the hundreds of thousands. The only thing you have given us is a budget and you want a 12" or a 15" sub with 300 to 500w (depending on driver and enclosure, that may be way underpowered). What size room is this going in? What types of music do you listen to? What movies do you like to watch? What are your goals? Great with music but OK since you only watch movies every once in a while? The opposite? You want the full 7.1 surround sound and the ability to reproduce the cannon shots in Master and Commander at reference levels? What kind of speakers do you like? Crisp highs that come from a metal dome tweeter or more laid back sound like from a soft tweeter?

Speakers are very subjective. What sounds great to me may sound like crap to you. For most, speakers are an investment since they will stay with you as you upgrade displays, receivers and source units.



trunks9_us said:


> If your input has no meaning the keep your mouth shut. I dont have all day to search i want to buy my home audio like in a few days not in a few weeks of searching.


 That is kind of a harsh response for someone who is just trying to help you make a good choice. If $3000 is a drop in the bucket for you then go ahead and buy something this weekend from Best Buy. They have some decent quality equipment and you will probably be happy with your purchase. But if you want to get the best quality for your money, then take the time to do the research.

-Robert


----------

